# Any one from INDIA in university of newcastle,



## SSB (Jul 11, 2013)

Hello there, i am babli.

i am applying for masters in university of newcastle in australia. just was curious to know if any one studied in that univ or place before?

highly appreciated if any one can provide me information about the area, part time jobs, if it is safe or not, cost of living?

if any one know any indian studying in that univ plz do accept my humble request to forward their info for my useful research on the above things.

thanks


----------

